# turtle shell with lump.



## DUCADOS (Oct 13, 2011)

Just to check with u guys can i actually file off the lump (pyramid) to even with the shell of my diamondback terrapin?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2011)

*NO!!!*

That isn't a "lump," its an empty mountain. If you file it off, you'll make the tortoise bleed.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Oct 13, 2011)

Definitely not! Diamondback terrapins always lumps, especially when they are young. It's not pyramiding, its part of the natural curvature of their shells.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 13, 2011)

No no no do not do that you'll hurt your turtle and it will make it bleed use better since, I'm sorry but that's not smart at all



Turtle Guru said:


> No no no do not do that you'll hurt your turtle and it will make it bleed use better since, I'm sorry but that's not smart at all



Terrapins have lumps on shells so its natural


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 13, 2011)

10,000 percent *NO*, don't do that..


----------



## coreyc (Oct 13, 2011)

100,000,000,000,000 NO  !!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 13, 2011)

As stated...._*NEVER*_...It will cause more harm than the pyramiding!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 13, 2011)

All diamondbacks have those "lumps, it is part of their shell. Please do not hurt or disfigure your turtle by doing this! It would be like someone filing your fingernail completely off - it would hurt badly!!!!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 14, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 14, 2011)

The shell is made of bone with an actual blood supply and nerve endings. Youch that would hurt


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, I agree with everyone else. 

Imagine if you had an oddly shaped head and someone wanted to used a bandsander to even it off. As you have skin over your skull, a turtle has skin over it's shell.

Although, all things being equal I'm so glad you asked before doing it.


----------



## Tccarolina (Oct 17, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> Wow, I agree with everyone else.
> 
> Imagine if you had an oddly shaped head and someone wanted to used a bandsander to even it off. As you have skin over your skull, a turtle has skin over it's shell.



Don't we do that? It's called plastic surgery! Maybe someday there will be veterinary plastic surgeons. Probably will show up in So Cal first!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 17, 2011)

supremelysteve said:


> fbsmith3 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I agree with everyone else.
> ...



Hahaha, So Cal. Too funny.


----------

